# Mechanicum Myrmidon Destructors - FW



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Didn't see this on here - See beneath for pic. 
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/MECHANICUM_MYRMIDON_DESTRUCTORS.html

They look good k:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Link doesn't work


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Edit:link is down. Screen pic beneath.

Edit 2:Link is up.


----------



## Badknox (Nov 7, 2013)

bitsandkits said:


> Link doesn't work


still no good for me

404 not found


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Aye, nothing there. Pics?


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

At least I'm not going mad...:chuffed:


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

And done.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Those look pretty cool and big ! Link still not working though, you have found an un announced release by the looks of it.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

mmh...obliterators ante litteram? who's the heretic now??


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

It happens from time to time that new stuff pop up in the new stuff category on Forge World and is then swiftly taken down again. I would assume you have stumbled upon the release for Friday (20140228) before they corrected their mistake.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

The link would appear to be working again now


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

To me, they're a lot closer to Servitors than Obliterators; I'd say HiTech's *Carcass Virus Cult* models would make way better counts-as Obliterators than these.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

I like the idea of using these as obliterators. I have plans to ally in a knight for my chaos(doesn't everyone? :laugh and the mechanicum head on the knight makes me think - ooh, I could have dark mechanicum allies. The same as everyone else :laugh:

Lets all go be individuals together...


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

double post


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Why does the conversion beamer guy have googly eyes?


----------

